# One sick Aussie ET



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

Hey guys. I had to tell you guys about this sick Nissan ET in Australia, which puts out 300hp @ the wheels!!!
The link is off of www.n12turbo.com website:
http://www.n12turbo.com./shows/mas_03/mas_03.htm
Here is a pic of the engine bay:








RockyB


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

That's just friggin beautiful!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Thats Con's car... jeez this guy putted alot of effort into this ... i think it got haltech computer.... !!  look at this one .... it was at the same show ... made by MDR company if i remember correctly.. just look at the possibility !!  guess im gonna have to put more work into my modest E15t hahahahah


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The sig says it all. Attention to detail and desire as well as a fist full of $$$s are what get these cars to look and run so damn sweet. Anybody want that engine, I have an extra one with ecu, harness and tranny.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

how much HP does that car put out? for the price tag?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

look up !!  thats a 300hp E series engine man !!... ran [email protected] ... fastest e15et ive seen...i wich i had that tranny too... mixed up pcs from E15 and N13 one the got overthere ...but they sure keep the secret !!

by the way is car up for grabs... asking 15000 aussie $$


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

how big of a turbo is that?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Con's car as a BBT28 on it ...


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

OKAY, now the e-15t will take that much boost? with that t-28 on it? what about 10lbs.? more or less?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

hehe way over this my friend... a correctly built engine like those is 30lbs ready... and was seen in aussie land, 28psi that i remember...


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

I would like to cry now because i dont have anything cool like that //////////////////


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

its sweet.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Those are two excellent examples of awesome E-series turbo engines. I wonder why they seem so much more popular over Down Under than in the USA? Seems like all of the highly developed E's are on the other side of the planet......until CrazyMart gets his running that is!


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> * I wonder why they seem so much more popular over Down Under than in the USA? Seems like all of the highly developed E's are on the other side of the planet......until CrazyMart gets his running that is!  *


 I think all N12 Pulsar (EXA in Australia) were turbocharged (E15t) unlike in N.A. some where E16 powered. Too bad for us we always get the watered down version of everything.


----------



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

That is the sweetest thing I have ever seen. Kinda makes me want a E15t. Damn look at all that chrome. Does anyone know where I can get one of these.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

1989Sentra said:


> *That is the sweetest thing I have ever seen. Kinda makes me want a E15t. Damn look at all that chrome. Does anyone know where I can get one of these. *


 ***** Yeah, I think boost_boy's got one for sale, harnesses, ECU, everything.


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> ****** Yeah, I think boost_boy's got one for sale, harnesses, ECU, everything. *



boost_boy!

How much to pay for one to play  

seriously though?


----------



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

*Money for an E15T*

I think its great I can get a CA18DET for 650, I can get a CA18DE for 450, I know where to get an SR20DE for 450, but the only prices I've seen so far for an E15T are 1450 and 1650. WHY?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

diomand in the rough..


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I can get you a complete E15T hook-up for $1100 shipped to your door. That's a low mileage tight worked engine that has every wire you can think of including the stock intercooler.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If you're serious, I could probably get you a better deal! Money talks, but you all knew this .


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

intercooler ????... ive never seen an OEM intercooled E15et... maybe it was moded before it arrived here !???


----------



## jimmyet46 (Jan 14, 2004)

*intercooler*



Crazy-Mart said:


> intercooler ????... ive never seen an OEM intercooled E15et... maybe it was moded before it arrived here !???



Hey guys you could use an intercooler of an mazda RX7


----------



## jimmyet46 (Jan 14, 2004)

*how about 40psi*



Crazy-Mart said:


> hehe way over this my friend... a correctly built engine like those is 30lbs ready... and was seen in aussie land, 28psi that i remember...



I was talking to one the owners of MDR company that built the engine that done the amazing 11.94 second pass. Their building another engine to take 40psi to go for low 11 seconds 1/4 mile.

Link to the car
http://www.n12turbo.com/cars/dan/dan_mrd.htm

PS: the engine that did the 11.94 @ 123.45 MPH with a 1.9 second 60ft 
did not have forged pistons

Jimmy


----------



## jimmyet46 (Jan 14, 2004)

*ecu*



Crazy-Mart said:


> Thats Con's car... jeez this guy putted alot of effort into this ... i think it got haltech computer.... !!  look at this one .... it was at the same show ... made by MDR company if i remember correctly.. just look at the possibility !!  guess im gonna have to put more work into my modest E15t hahahahah


I believe con is running a motec computer

Jimmy


----------



## jimmyet46 (Jan 14, 2004)

*prices*



1989Sentra said:


> I think its great I can get a CA18DET for 650, I can get a CA18DE for 450, I know where to get an SR20DE for 450, but the only prices I've seen so far for an E15T are 1450 and 1650. WHY?


There are more sr20de in the USA than e15t so the price's are dearer.Here in Australia the e15t is alot cheaper than the sr20de. I would go for the SR20DET

Jimmy


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

would that engine fit in an 87 sentra hatch? i can get one w/o engine for $50 in great shape. dont know if the ride height or any of that is different, though.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The E15 bolts up just like an E16. If the car is in great shape I'd say it would be the best $50 you ever spent.


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

Myetball said:


> The E15 bolts up just like an E16. If the car is in great shape I'd say it would be the best $50 you ever spent.


it doesnt quite bolt up but i see what ur saying. there is no fabrication needed to mount it but u do have to swap over the later style engine mounts from a b12 onto it for it to bolt up. then u have ot tear out the old wire harness and install the one from the e15et. all the electronics for the engine are different. all and all for a fairly experienced homebrew mechanic its not that hard.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

well it would certainly be a learning experience. the deal for the car is really good but i don't know what engine to put in. I mean, even though the e16i has no power, it's the cheapest and easiest to find. and that's what this car used to have in it, so yeah. The chances of me finding a 1.5L turbo around here are 0%, cause all people care about around here are hemis.. I might have to move until i move to start undertaking these kinds of experiments.


----------

